# #35 Lash Dupes??



## ShortnSassy (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi ladies! So the MAC #35 lashes were my absolute favorite EVER and i miss them so much! I can't seem to find any lashes that are similar... are there any good dupes from Red Cherry or any other brands? Thank gals!


----------

